# 2008 Renault Clio Ripcurl - automatic car wash victim!



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

Evening

This is my sister's new to her car that I detailed a couple months ago, a 2008 clio Ripcurl limited edition with 14k on the clock, 
mechanically the car is like new as is the interior, but the paint finish left a lot to be desired with a lot heavy swirling and scratches giving the car a dull grey appearance, rather than the sparkling black it should be!, 
the previous owner had obviously chosen to use cheap hand car washes and an Automatic car wash to keep it clean not realizing the damage this was causing, 
good thing being the big brother I'am I was more than happy to sort the car out for her and make it look better than new!.

This is how the car looked to begin with, with a few hundred miles of traffic film build up.























































Ripcurl decal, damaged by the rotating brushes of the car wash, this will be removed.










AS G101 soaking in and loosening the grime.




























after 5 mins dwell time the car was given a thorough power wash including the arches

First up the wheels were cleaned using AS Smart wheels and various brushes in order to get right into the backs.




























after rinsing Iron x was then sprayed on to dissolve all the metal filings from the discs










sprays on clear










then after a few mins on contact with any iron the solution turns purple.










all this contamination is then agitated before being rinsed away.



















tar remover is then applied



















Once all the tar spots dissolved they are wiped away with a microfibre leaving the wheels squeaky clean!

the car was then washed safe;y, two buckets and a plush sheepskin wash mitt with soapy suds provided by Dodo Juice Born to be Mild, rinsed de-tarred and clayed (not pictured)

this is how the car looked after the washing and de-contamination stages










squeaky clean but swirly!

automatic car wash marks





































dull finish to the paint










damage on the tailgate










Corrected first of all by using Megs 105 on a 3M yellow pad followed by Megs 205 on another 3M yellow pad and refined with Megs 205 on 3M blue via rotary.









































































Now onto that tailgate, the decal was first warmed up with a heat gun and carefully pulled away, any glue residue was wiped away using AS Tardis and a clean microfibre, revealing this



















The paint is not faded or oxidized this clearly shows the effect all those swirls are having on the finish dulling it and giving a grey appearance

this is how the paint looks in the sunlight, a car wash brush has been here several times in the past!



















after correction,




























tailgate before



















After all machine work was finished, the car was treated to two coats of Collinite 476, trim dressed with AG Bumper gel, windows cleaned with Auto Finesse Crystal, wheels sealed with FK1000, tyres dressed with AS Highstyle and the paintwork was given a final wipedown with Werkstat Acrylic Glos.

The finished product.


















































































Quality control manager in the reflection lol
































































So there we go, not a Ferrari, but still my sister's pride n joy and now in better condition than many other car's on the road! 

Thanks for looking

www.rgkdetailing.com

07500903249

Richard​


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Now looks much better...great job done..


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

lovely! Nice to see a bog standard car getting some treatment!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Looks good mate, nice to see the "management" doing some work too 

Did you charge your sis the full rate, or did she get a friends and family discount?!?!

:lol:

Nice work.....

:thumb:


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

Great transformation fella, really looks the part now


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Top job, :thumb:


----------



## Flawless (Sep 26, 2010)

Nice work, if your anything like me you would have charged her extra for being your sister, we love um but they really do bug us :lol:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great work there mate, looks miles better now.


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

Thanks for the comments everyone, its a shame that the best most car's like this will ever get is the local hand/ auto car wash and as such the bodywork deteriorates very quickly!, hopefully my sister's will look just as good a few years down the line when she trades it in for a newer model. 



The Cueball said:


> Looks good mate, nice to see the "management" doing some work too
> 
> Did you charge your sis the full rate, or did she get a friends and family discount?!?!
> 
> ...


cheers Cuey, charged her the full rate minus close family discount 



Flawless said:


> Nice work, if your anything like me you would have charged her extra for being your sister, we love um but they really do bug us :lol:


I hear you mate, everytime she comes to visit first thing she does is throws the keys at me and begs to get the car cleaned. :detailer:

Richard


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work Richard


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

great job. that's sisters for ya, always wanting their car cleaned. mine is just the same.


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

^^yup^^ what he said. my sis is wanting her 206cc done, but i know for a fact she won't keep it clean!


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

Nice :thumb:


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

Cheers guy's


----------

